# Part Time Retirement in Malaga



## keeeefy (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello Everyone

My names Keith 

We are a Gay couple in our 60s thinking of living in Spain maybe in Mijas or CalaHonda for the 6 months of the UK winter (Oct to April) then consider for good 
We would like to keep our residency in the UK
Any advice on the legal side or just to have a chat would be much appreciated.
Friends say what about Brexit We say we will worry about it when it happens lol 
Cheers Keith


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Well if you're in Spain for less than 183 days then you don't need to worry about the legal side with regards to residency. As for Brexit, you may find the odd topic on here about it if you search hard enough.  

The answer is to rent so that you have options once we know more of how things will transpire. Go for it, life is for living!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

st3v3y said:


> Well if you're in Spain for less than 183 days then you don't need to worry about the legal side with regards to residency. As for Brexit, you may find the odd topic on here about it if you search hard enough.
> 
> The answer is to rent so that you have options once we know more of how things will transpire. Go for it, life is for living!


If you are an EU citizen then the requirements are that you have 90 days to register on the foreigners list and to do this you have to show that you will not be a liability to the state by proving that you have an adequate income of 600-650€ per person per month going into a Spanish bank account and that you have full healthcare coverage (full = you don't have any co-pay.) You may be able to overcome the monthly income by showing that you have sufficient capital (usually at least 6,000 € per person in a Spanish bank account.) For the healthcare coverage, an EHIC is no good because that is only for tourists not residents.

As far as tax is concerned, you become a tax resident once you have been in Spain for more than 183 days in a tax year (Jan-Dec)


----------



## keeeefy (Nov 7, 2016)

*Cheers*



st3v3y said:


> Well if you're in Spain for less than 183 days then you don't need to worry about the legal side with regards to residency. As for Brexit, you may find the odd topic on here about it if you search hard enough.
> 
> The answer is to rent so that you have options once we know more of how things will transpire. Go for it, life is for living!



Thanks for taking the time to reply 

We are thinking of renting our place in the UK out for the winter, then back to the UK and Singapore for the summer to see if we like living in Spain.

We like Mijas as it's quiet and a bit Spanish although slightly manufactured, it also has a great bus service to most places near by. I probably won't be driving. 

We are going to stay in Mijas or Calahonda for a couple of weeks in Jan/Feb next year.


----------

